# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Washed vs unwashed decomposed granite

## Cecile

Just looking for opinions.  We had the grass adjacent to the driveway scraped off yesterday and need to put down a temporary solution to stop mud, dirt dust.  Pavers are a lot of work and costly, but we can use decomposed granite.   
What's the difference between washed and unwashed?  As it's a temporary fix we're not that bothered about the final appearance, but as it's on the edge of the driveway strips the cars will probably run along its edge. 
All information greatly appreciated.  thanks!

----------


## Godzilla73

G'day, 
The washed stuff won't have as much dust in it and looks a bit cleaner but, if you don't put down a decent layer say 100mm+, soon as it gets wet the mud will come up thru it. I'd save your money and get 20-25mm road base and whack it down if it's only a temp set up...

----------


## Moondog55

Roadbase or screenings? I though roadbase had lots of dust in as well??

----------


## Godzilla73

No more than unwashed granite, depends on the price difference and the look i guess, just a suggestion to save a few dollars. I had the same situation here when i did my garage, i used road base about 100mm thick as a temp driveway while i worked then had it scraped by a bobcat then concreted, was nice and hard after 2 months of use.

----------


## Cecile

My feeling is, only cheap and serviceable.  No idea how long it'll take before we can do the rest of the renovation, so something that works in the short term is what's important.

----------


## Moondog55

Problem solved in the short term, PowerCorp just came and butchered the pink flowering  ironbark my mother planted 40 years ago and left 4M<3 of chips, I am going to spead the chips until we save for a real concrete slab
6 meters clearance in a suburban street is ridiculous, especially when we actually paid professionals to do the trimming last year and last year it was 3M which I find reasonable
Tree is going to die from the shock I think; so there is another expense we can't really afford at the moment.
2 steps forward and 3 steps back.

----------

